# CPU-Kühler/Lüfter inkl. Backplate--> hohes Gewicht Risiko für Mainboard Ja/Nein?



## MrWan (8. November 2008)

*CPU-Kühler/Lüfter inkl. Backplate--> hohes Gewicht Risiko für Mainboard Ja/Nein?*

Hallo,

ich habe nun schon ein wenig zu diesem Thema recherchiert, allerdings gehen die Meinungen hier stark auseinander. Gibt es fachliche Aussagen oder Artikel wo man etwas zu diesem Thema nachlesen kann? Was meinen die Experten hier im Forum?
Ins Auge gefasst habe ich z.B. den Noctua NH-U12P Lüfter für mein Sockel 775-System,  da dieser u.a. ein besseres Befestigungssystem besitzen soll. Klar dass z.B. Noctua auf seiner HP schreibt, dass es kein Risiko bei Verwendung dieses Lüfters gibt.
Ich kann mir trotz der Verschraubung per Backplate nicht ganze vorstellen, dass die Hebelwirkung durch den 770g schweren Turmkühler keine Auswirkung auf die Lebensdauer der Hauptplatine haben soll.


----------



## µ|V_2814 (8. November 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler/Lüfter inkl. Backplate--> hohes Gewicht Risiko für Mainboard Ja/Nein?*

Nun, ich kannte jemanden bei dem hat das board einen Haaris davon bekommen. Das gescha allerdings bei Umbauarbeiten.
Auserdem gibt es Kühler die sogar schwerer sind als 1 Kg.


----------



## Hyperhorn (8. November 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler/Lüfter inkl. Backplate--> hohes Gewicht Risiko für Mainboard Ja/Nein?*

Da ich gerade erst vorgestern den Noctua NH-U12P montiert habe, kann ich dir mit guter Gewissheit sagen, dass die Befestigung sehr stabil ist. Das der Kühler abreißt etc. ist wirklich nicht zu befürchten.
Wichtiger ist allgemein, dass man das PCB nicht zu stark verbiegt. Wenn Leiterbahnen brechen funktioniert nix mehr.


----------



## SilentKilla (8. November 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler/Lüfter inkl. Backplate--> hohes Gewicht Risiko für Mainboard Ja/Nein?*

Hast du schon mal versucht eine "Rohplatine" zu verbiegen, geschweige denn zu zerbrechen?

Du wirst es kaum schaffen. Das Material ist sehr stabil. Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass ein verschraubter Kühler ein Mainboard aufgrund seines Gewichtes kaputt gemacht. 

Die Hebelwirkung wird sich außerdem in Grenzen halten, da das Mobo mit recht vielen Schrauben am Gehäuse befestigt ist.

Außerdem wäre es von den Kühlerherstellern unzumutbar, Produkte auf den Markt zu werfen, welche die Hardware schädigen. 

Wäre die Kühlleistung überragend, würde ich mir sogar den 1,9 kg schweren TR Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper aufs Mobo schnallen.


----------



## MrWan (8. November 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler/Lüfter inkl. Backplate--> hohes Gewicht Risiko für Mainboard Ja/Nein?*

Hi, erst einmal danke für die schnellen Antworten.
ich dachte auch weniger an ein brechen der Platine, als vielmehr an im Laufe der Zeit entstehende Kontaktprobleme durch leichtes biegen.
Auf der HP von au-ja.de im "CPU-Kühler-Vergleich 2008" sind Fotos, die zeigen wie stark sich die MBs während der Montage durch die jeweiligen Lüfter verbiegen. Das machte mich stutzig.

Auch die Beschreibung des Crossbow-Montage-Systems von Xigmatek kann so oder so gedeutet werden: "Erhöht die Lebenszeit von Mainboards durch geringere Belastung"

Ich denke ganz unnütz wäre es für die Hersteller nicht wenn die Hauptplatinen schneller kaputt gehen^^. Dann kauft man sich früher eine neue.


----------



## Zoon (8. November 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler/Lüfter inkl. Backplate--> hohes Gewicht Risiko für Mainboard Ja/Nein?*

Bei sachgerechter Montage sollte eigtl nichts kaputt gehen. Man sollte aber lieber vermeiden den Rechner (aus Versehen) anzurempeln, bzw. bei Transporten den Kühler abmontieren - die Befestigung an sich verbleibt auf dem Board.

Jedenfalls vertraue ich der Befestigung von Thermalright schon eher als den Serien - Pushpins, bei Demontage des alten Kühlers war nämlich ein Pushpin locker.


----------



## Murxwitz (9. November 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler/Lüfter inkl. Backplate--> hohes Gewicht Risiko für Mainboard Ja/Nein?*

ich seh da auch kein problem drin man sollte beim transport aber schon aufpassen
--> liegend transportieren nicht stehen

aber bei pushpins (mugen wird ja standard mit den pushpins befestigt) da wuerde ich mir dann eher gedanken drum machen das die abbrechen oder zu wenig anpressdruck haben


----------



## MrWan (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler/Lüfter inkl. Backplate--> hohes Gewicht Risiko für Mainboard Ja/Nein?*

Hallo an Alle,

erstmal abschließend noch ein Danke an alle die geantwortet hatten.
Ich habe den Noctua mittlerweile seit ein paar Wochen im Betrieb.
Ich habe mich für Ihn entschieden, da mir der Befestigungsmechanismus in Verbindung mit den Kühleigenschaften und der Verarbeitung laut Tests noch den besten Eindruck machte.

Verarbeitung ist wirklich top, die Farbe des Lüfters sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und von der Kühlleistung habe ich, gegenüber dem über Q-Fan geregelten Boxed-Lüfter, ehrlich gesagt ein wenig mehr erwartet.
Er kühlt meinen nicht übertakteten E8500 bei 1050 u/min und Prime95 bei max Core1:49°C/Core2:51°C. Nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht so gut wie erwartet.


P.S. Dass ein Lüfter mit einem solchen Gewicht absolut risikolos für das Mainboard ist, davon bin ich nach wie vor nicht vollständig überzeugt.


----------



## willy (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler/Lüfter inkl. Backplate--> hohes Gewicht Risiko für Mainboard Ja/Nein?*

hab auch ein Thermalright ultra 120 extreme, mit backplatte, gewicht um die 750gramm.
hab noch keine probleme, geschweige denn risse bemerkt und er kühlt (inclusive einen 120mm Scythe Kaze White LED @ 750RPM) meinen q6600 @ 3,0Ghz und 1,28Vcore im idle auf 26-28°C und unter last auf ca. 35°C


----------



## Shibi (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler/Lüfter inkl. Backplate--> hohes Gewicht Risiko für Mainboard Ja/Nein?*

Die Temperaturwerte wirken auf mich doch ein bisschen niedrig.
Ich bekomme meinen E6750 @ 2,66GHz @ 1,02V mit meinem True Copper auch gerade mal auf 35°C. Der Ultra 120 extreme hat eine etwas geringere Kühlleistung, und ein Quadcore erzeugt gleichzeitig mehr Abwärme, besonders wenn er übertaktet ist. Da muss es schon ziemlich kühl bei dir sein um diese Werte zu erreichen.

Aber zum Topic: Der True Copper wiegt 2KG und bisher funktioniert mein Board tadellos. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich ein Gewicht von unter 1KG stark auf die Lebensdauer des Boards auswirkt.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Fransen (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler/Lüfter inkl. Backplate--> hohes Gewicht Risiko für Mainboard Ja/Nein?*



Shibi schrieb:


> Aber zum Topic: Der True Copper wiegt 2KG und bisher funktioniert mein Board tadellos. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich ein Gewicht von unter 1KG stark auf die Lebensdauer des Boards auswirkt.



Denke ich auch nicht.
->solange alles gut verschraubt ist, sollte nichts schiefgehen...


----------



## MrWan (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler/Lüfter inkl. Backplate--> hohes Gewicht Risiko für Mainboard Ja/Nein?*

Ich dachte weniger an einen unmittelbar und in jedem Fall auftretenden Defekt oder gar Bruch der Platine etc.. 
Ich denke vielmehr an Langzeitschäden die sich schleichend zeigen könnten. 
Wie z.B. schlechte Kontakte.

Allerdings denke ich, dass die wenigsten aus der Zielgruppe für solche Lüfter ihre Hardware so lange behalten werden, 
dass sie solche Probleme (wenn sie denn überhaupt auftreten) gar nicht mitbekommen können.

Zudem möchte ich nochmals deutlich sagen, dass ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass in jedem Fall ein Defekt auftreten wird bzw. muss. 
Nur hundertprozentig ausschließen kann man es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht.


----------



## Shibi (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler/Lüfter inkl. Backplate--> hohes Gewicht Risiko für Mainboard Ja/Nein?*

Also mein Board will ich schon noch eine Weile behalten. Und den Kühler auch. Nur die CPU wird irgendwann mal getauscht. 
Also 1-2 Jahre habe ich schon vor das Board zu behalten. Falls in der Zeit irgend ein Defekt auftritt schreibe ich es hier. 

mfg, Shibi


----------

